# Joyeaux Postiversaire DDT!!!



## JazzByChas

Monsieur DDT:

Vous avez passé le quatre-mille de côtés, alors nous vous souhaitons tous de la meilleur !

Don’t pickle that altimeter too much, however, or it may mis-guide you right back down to reality ! 

Bonne chance !


----------



## Isotta

*Auguri/F**élicitations/**Congratulations**, DDT!!!*

* Z.*​


----------



## lauranazario

Félicitations, DDT! Merci de partager 4.000 messages remplis de votre esprit singulier.

Grande étreinte,
LN


----------



## ILT

*congratulazioni Dan   *​ 
  Grazie (quattro) mille per tutto


----------



## Whodunit

* Congratulations. *​


----------



## cuchuflete

*Congratulazione* DDT!

 Well pickle my altimeter!  He's reached new heights.  Un quabbraccio forte per un amico splendido e completamente originale.


cuchu
​


----------



## belén

*Wow DDT!! Muchas felicidades, you are an item here!!!!  *


----------



## Kelly B

Congratulations!!


----------



## VenusEnvy

Congraaaaaatularions, DDT! More power to you!    



A warm hug to you on this special occasion....


----------



## Agnès E.

*J'ai vu un jour un cornichon*
*Faire son apparition*
*Dans un fil où je sévissais*
*Gargl ! sévère il paraissait*
*Mais en fait était gentil et drôle*
*Etre modo, ce n'est qu'un rôle !*

*De vinaigre il n'a que l'avatar*
*Et l'on est heureux tôt ou tard*
*De lui souhaiter un très sincère*
*Joyeux postiversaire !!!*​


----------



## DDT

Merci à tous !!!  Thanks everyone!!!    

DDT


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Postiversary, DDT!* ​


----------



## LV4-26

Surveille ton altimètre. Déjà 4000 pieds ! Tu vas bientôt te retrouver dans la stratosphère. 
Joyeux postiversaire.


----------



## ampurdan

happy 
4000th 
Postiversary
Ddt​


----------



## GenJen54

Okay, so I'm 145 posts late.  Who's counting anyway?  Here's wishing you a barrel full of fun - even if it is a little late!


----------



## DDT

Thx everybody     

DDT


----------



## Mei

Is it too late to say Congratulations DDT?...


----------



## Lancel0t

congratulations DDT!


----------

